
How we made the microprocessor - sohkamyung
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41928-017-0014-8
======
Rexxar
The nice sounding title and the reputability of nature have probably attracted
some reflexive upvotes. But there is very few content in this article.

------
taspeotis
I can't even begin to comprehend the complexity in a contemporary CPU.
Recently I saw this video [1] and only juuust started to get an inkling as to
how big the problem space is.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGFhc8R_uO4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGFhc8R_uO4)

